# Police union explains why it's backing Sutter, not Walsh



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Police union explains why it's backing Sutter, not Walsh

The district attorney's refusal to arraign ELJ in the gravestone case is just one reason the Westport Police Officers Union decided to support his opponent. The local union wrote a letter to Attorney Sam Sutter on June 24 "unanimously to publicly endorse your candidacy for the office of Bristol County District Attorney."

The race is heating up with many large signs supporting either Mr. Sutter or incumbent Paul Walsh. Mr. Walsh is seeking reelection.

"It's time for a change," said Sgt. Thomas Plourde, the police union president. Of Mr. Walsh, he said, "When is the last time he tried a case?" Sgt. Plourde said Mr. Walsh rarely brings a case to court.

Sgt. Plourde said the charges against someone accused of trying to run over Officer Robert Thatcher have been lowered. The case hasn't yet gone to court.

He said the charges of hit and run against Tim Barreira were recently dropped. The reason given was that no police officer from Westport appeared in court. Sgt. Plourde said they never received a summons to appear, and when they asked why they hadn't been summoned in the Barreira case, the clerk said, "It slipped my mind."

Sgt. Plourde said Westport is going to resubmit the charges against Mr. Barreira. 
In the case of ELJ, the owners, Everett Francis, his son, and daughters, were charged with removing 20 unmarked headstones in the woods off Charlotte White Road. Westport police brought charges but Mr. Walsh kept postponing the arraignment and asked the town to come to a settlement with ELJ. The town refused and in the end, the district attorney ruled that ELJ just had to return the headstones.

"We do the best we can and it seems everything gets swept away," Sgt. Plourde said. 
Sgt. Plourde said the police union would like a more "aggressive" district attorney. He said the officers had good experiences with Mr. Sutter when he served as an assistant district attorney.

Sgt. Plourde said in one instance, Mr. Sutter arrived on the scene of an incident on Route 6 to find out what happened and see how the area was marked off with tape.

In the union's endorsement letter, it wrote, "The members of the Police Officers of Westport Alliance strongly believe that you will clear the path of communication between the District Attorney's Office, the investigating law enforcement agency and the victims of various crimes. The union members believe that with all of these groups working toward a common goal, Bristol County will be a safer place to live."

The union said it would ask all of its friends, family members, supporters, business owners and fellow police officers to support Mr. Sutter in the election on Tuesday, Sept. 19. 
By the large number of Paul Walsh signs in neighboring communities, it looks like the incumbent, Mr. Walsh, has a lot of support. Although his support might be weak in Westport, it could be stronger in more populous New Bedford and Fall River.

Sgt. Plourde said the Westport police officers union isn't afraid of repercussions if Mr. Sutter loses on Sept. 19 -how can it get any worse than it is already? he asked.

BY PEGGY AULISIO 
[email protected]


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Tough battle ahead for DA* 
16-year veteran Walsh looks to silence critics, defeat rare challenger 
_By AARON NICODEMUS, Standard-Times staff writer _








NEW BEDFORD - For the past 16 years, Paul F. Walsh Jr. has been the district attorney for Bristol County. It's a job he loves, and one he'd like to keep for the rest of his life. 








"It's the best job in the world," Mr. Walsh said in his downtown New Bedford law office, sporting his trademark green tie. "When I say this, my ADAs (assistant district attorneys) roll their eyes, but I mean it. You get a chance to make a difference. Every day in court, there's a personal drama going on between a victim and a defendant. Victims are people who can't fight for themselves. We can stand up and be heroes to them. I wouldn't want another job." 








Until this year, Mr. Walsh has had little difficulty holding on to his dream job. After defeating incumbent Ronald A. Pina in the 1990 Democratic primary, Mr. Walsh has not been challenged in three subsequent elections. He has built a strong political base, and enjoys name recognition across the country and a $600,000 campaign war chest that is down to around $400,000 now.








But this year, Fall River attorney C. Samuel Sutter is opposing Mr. Walsh in the Sept. 19 Democratic primary. His entrance into the race marks the first time in 16 years that Mr. Walsh's record is being discussed and debated in such a public way. 







A former assistant district attorney under Mr. Walsh, Mr. Sutter has criticized Mr. Walsh for 19 unsolved homicides in New Bedford since 2001, for allowing the county's gun problems and gang membership to grow under his watch, and for refusing to use wiretaps to listen in on and record what potential suspects are saying.








Mr. Sutter said police officers are telling him that Mr. Walsh micromanages their cases, and refuses to issue a murder indictment unless he has an airtight case against a suspect. 







"He's afraid to get an indictment unless he has an overwhelming case," Mr. Sutter said. "And he's lost two murder cases this year. There's a problem here. He's not getting indictments, and he's losing murder cases when he does."

http://www.southcoasttoday.com/daily/06-06/06-25-06/01local.htm


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.tellsamsutter.com

Vote on Sept. 19
For Bristol County Distric Attorney

* Click on Picture to see video of the Attleboro Police Association President,  Russell Castro, and Attleboro Police Detective, Timothy Cook officially endorse Sam Sutter for Bristol County District Attorney.
June 29, 2006*
​


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Walsh has surrounded himself with low paid has been A.D.A's. Many of them coming around for a second time because they could not make it as competent defense attorneys. 

All his prosecutors that were worth their salt bailed out on him along time ago.

A district attorney shouldn't be associating himself with coke heads.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

When will D.A.'s really grow a set of balls and try cases??


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

In Bristol County when we get rid of Walsh!!!


----------

